# What goes with baked beans (veggie)?



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

I had a craving for baked beans and have them going in the crockpot right now (







smells great). Now I'm trying to figure out what to serve with them.

Growing up my family always had ham and mac and cheese and beans. My DH grew up having beanie weanies (hot dogs cut up in beans)...but I'm veggie and trying to come up with a yummy veggie meal based around baked beans.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

~Erin


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

You know, baked beans sounds incredibly yummy right now!

My first thought would be cornbread. and maybe a salad. I make my cornbread from a mix, and add 1/3 cup maple syrup....tastes cake like.


----------



## wemberly (Jun 26, 2003)

We sometimes have baked beans, corn bread and cooked spinach (or another green) or, if we're feeling really retro, we'll have boca smoked sausages or morningstar farms not dogs along with some other goodies.

Mmmm, baked beans--I'm inviting myself to your house for dinner!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Cornbread sounds great!







I've got salad makings and some spinach that I could steam. Thanks mamas.

The best part about the beans is smelling them cook in the crockpot all day. Ahhhhhh....


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

i love it with a side salad .. although if you mix up some cornbread mix and put it on top of the beans in the crockpot for the last hour or so of cooking, it cooks itself







we do it with chili too. plus it soaks up a bunch of that yummy "bean juice"


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmm... we're having baked beans tonight! Here's what I do (it's kinda cheating...)

2 cans shari's onion/maple baked beans

to this add 1 heaping tbs of yellow mustard
1 tbs maple syrup
one chopped onion.
stir well and preheat oven to 350.

Cook up one package of veggie bakon (we use light life smokey tempeh strips - aka fakon bakin).

Top the beans w/ the cooked bakon and bake until bubbly (usually about 25 minutes to 1/2 hour)

soooooo goood!


----------

